# Nausea/loss of appetite



## 22827

Hi, I'm new on this forum. I feel that what I have is GERD. The symptoms I feel are as follows:- warm feeling in chest area- nausea especially in the morning- acid coming from my stomach- feeling really, really, really tired The symptoms are worst in the morning. I have been to the ER twice thinking I was having a heart attack and was told I have acid reflux. I am taking Metoclopramide for the nausea and it seems to be helping a bit. Anyone else experiencing the same symptoms?Thanks!


----------



## 16850

HiYes I have been having the nausea especially in the morning for 6 weeks now,I haven't been able to go to work because of it,I just seem to bring up saliva but the nausea won't stop.Doctors put me on 20mg of Nexium,then changed it to 40mg,but that has disagreed with me,very dry mouth,throat,and unable to function,so I today have just taken 20mg instead,didn't feel to bad but hasn't stopped the lump in throat,and constant burning and horrible taste in mouth, I dread every morning because I know im going to feel sick, which is causing depression, I know this is of no help to you but now I know I'm not alone, I've lost far to much weight,it's basically taken my life,I'm existing at the moment not living ,and there doesn't seem to be any light at the end of the tunnel.I hope you start feeling better soon,keep in touch via the forum .


----------



## 14178

Hi, I was recently diagnosed with gerd and barretts esophagus. I was put on 40 mg. of protonix and have been taken it for 5 weeks. Last week I landed in the er and stayed in the hospital for 4 days due to dehyration and nausea, and right upper chest pain. No gallstones and hida scan of the gallbladder checked out okay. They ran me through every test possible only to tell me they thought I had a slight kidney infection, even though my urologist didn't really think so, but primary dr did. I was on iv for 4 days and finally released! Sleeping on their beds was horrible with the gerd. I am home now and took my first dose yesterday of 40mg of nexium. It gave me diarreah all day. I too have lost weight about 10 lbs. and at my wits end too find something to help me. I have my bed elevated with a new gerd pillow wedge, but still have trouble sleeping with gerd. I have read the messages with no carb diet helping, but find this untruesince I was on the south beach diet prior to all this and had cut out all carbs when all this started up. In the past I would have indigestion off and on, but nothing severe until lately. I was wondering if there are any natural suppliments they may help or when do you know if it is time for sugery for the wrap? I am open to any suggestions and hope all of you in this forum get relief too. This is havoc on your life and it helps to know that I am not alone nor crazy. No foods, except toast, crackers and aplesauce, plus water seem to agree with me. But the pain continues with the nausea and D. Trying to keep positive through all this!


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

Hi Maria, sorry to hear of your problems but it all aounds so familiar. I have been suffering from GERD for over 15 years now, am 51 years old, have it has progressed to Baretts Esophagus. This is a very serious condition.If untreated, BE can lead to esaphagus cancer.I don't want to scare you but keep on top of the Barretts with annual endocopies. Also there is a great web site for BE at John Hopkinsdiscussion boards. The people there are very knowledgeable about Barretts and some have had a new procedure to try to get rid of it.Good luck to you. Linda


----------



## 14178

Thanks, Linda for your kind words. Right now I have read and understand about Barretts. I will get scoped every year. My main concern right now is not being able to eat anything. I am constantly nauseated, have no appetite all with the gerd symptoms still there, plus pain in my right upper chest area. I feel like I will never be able to eat again. Did you suffer the same sypmtoms or any similarity? I just don't understand why the PPI hasn't worked on me at all. I have been taking protonix for 6 weeks with no relief. Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## 18059

Hi my husband had barretts and he had the laser surgery and it helped him alot he was only in the hospital half a day and has five little scars and also got a mini tubel ligatation cause they use part of your stomach muscle so he lost weight but he still gets scoped every year so far its been 3 years and he is very healthy I would really recommend the surgery he was up walking that night and hardly any down time, his barretts was getting very serious and risky, the only other operation for it is to take your stomach and attach it to your throat and most people have a short life with it.He stills eats little meals and fills up fast and has to watch what he eats but wouldn't trade it for the other. and he is off heartburn meds.


----------



## 16850

Pleas,please,please, I've read so many people have the nausea problem with the Gerd,I'm worse first thing in the morning,which has enabled me to go to work for 8 weeks now,so I think I'm going to lose my job as well great ha'.So is there anybody out there who can give us some tips,help on trying to control this.GP has told me to take 15mg of Zoton at night as well as morning tried that last night for the first time,and guess what I felt more sick this morning,beginning to give up hope that I'm going to get well or at least feel a bit better.Maria331,sorry you feel so bad but I know how you feel,I've lost a stone in weight and trying to eat more, but tyhe nausea stops that.Take careSue UK


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

Hi Maria, My 1st thought is your gall bladder but as I read in your post, you did have it checked and it was ok. I'm not sure about the nausea, that was never a problem for me. But I always have chest pain from the GERD. Mine is usually on the left side near my heart, where I also have a small slidinh hiatal hernia. I think it's your PPI's. Maybe you should experiment with them and see which one makes you feel better. I'm pretty sure PPI's are all the same to some point. Maybe your system can't tolerate the PPI's? Anyway good luck to you. Bigmama, lol that's what my husband calls me althought I'm a small petite person. I've been reading about the surgery to get rid of the Barretts but it's still to new for my doctor and I would have to travel out of town for it. I did speak to my doctor about the procedure and he said to keep it in mind for the future. Always good to hear good results from that surgery, and yes, Barretts can be very scary. Tell your husbad to keep up the good work. Linda


----------



## 14178

Sue, I called the doctor last night and now he prescribed reglan for the nausea and pepsin. I am suppose to take the reglan before each meal.Ha, I hardly eat, but I did have a piece of toast this morning and the nausea got better, but then I got D. All these meds give you D, plus it made me tired. One of the warning of reglan is may cause drowsiness. I too haven't worked in weeks, but I am self-employed so that helps somewhat & my customers have been great with me so far. Anyway we can all hang in there together!


----------



## 16850

Hi Maria331Yep they put me on Reglan 10mg, 3 times a day but didn't do any good,then on cyclizine hydrochloride 50mg 3 times a day if required,well I'm only 7 stone ow due to the Gerd & nausea,and what with Nexiam for the Gerd 40mg a day I think I was overdosing as I felt worse,so took myself off of 40mg of nexiam,a sickness tablets,so continue to have nausea in the morning for about 3/4 hours it seems to wake me up about 6 am every morning, do you get that.Don't get me wrong I hope the sickness tablets work for you,I just think didn't work for me. Let us know how your getting on with them,fingers crossed.Take care.SueUK


----------



## 14178

Hi Sue, You are right about the doctors over medicating. Thats how I felt in the hospital, plus it was through an iv. YUCK! I took only one reglan yesterday morning with a piece of toast and got really tired from it So I have not taken anymore. The pepcid is 4o mg. just once daily and that seems to be ok so far. I am just like you waking up early morning feeling nauseated. Yesterday was the best day I had with eating so far. It wasn't alot, but more than I normally eat. I am scared to drink anything besides water and gatoraid. I am too scared to reflux any more than I am! I might check out some herbal teas, since I use to be a big tea drinker, which is not good for the reflux. Anyway, keep me posted on your results and I hope they improve each day!


----------



## 13977

Hello ladies, I have GERD and I was taking 40mg of Protonix, I had stop that medication after taking it for 7 weeks. I was reading and it said, You suppose to take it for only 8 weeks, is not a treatment is a acid control, I didn't feel like I was getting any better, everytime I took it, it gave me a weird feeling in my throat, it felt like liquid was going up to my throat it almost felt like it was going out my nose.a terrible feeling, since I stop I dont feel that anymore, but I still feel that lump in my throat, I feel like I have too swallow a lot, I started to eat a little more...but I still have to be extra careful, I still dont feel hungry but I eat a little bit, just to keep healthy, I been up since four this morning. Do you also feel like a heavy liquid in your esophagus? sometimes I have a hard time swallowing...not very often, but at times is hard to take a sip pf water I have too drink very slowly tiny sips. specially early in the morning after getting up from bed. I had stop all medications. I take a pepsid once in a while. and I'm still taking a half of xenax to help my nervs.This is a terrible situation we all have. I wish all of us health and I hope this GERD Problem will be gone... one of these day'sBest of luck to all of usTake Care


----------



## 14178

Hi, Angel: I am not sure if the protonix is helpig completely, but I think it is alittle. Since I have barrett's I was told I would have to be on a PPI's like protonix for the rest of my life. I hope this is not true, but I guess I will have to wait and see. Sometimes, I get that lump feeling in my throat and like you I am having alot of problems sleeping at night. I also have fibromyalgia and since getting real sick with gerd recently, my FM symptoms have all returned. With FM you have difficulty sleeping and muscle spasms. I also have to swallow alot and the mornings are the worst with the reflux, always feel nauseous and queasy. This is definately not fun, but maybe together we can keep each other informed and come up with any helpful solutions! It helps to share with others who are going through this same ####. Hang in there!!Maria


----------



## 16850

Hi Girls ,yes maria your right,it does help to share with others,before I found this forum,I was so depressed,all I could do was cry all the time which didn't help because the more stressed you get the worse the Gerd gets.The lump in the throat is constant with me,so I try very hard to keep carm when eating,easier said than done when your frightened your going to choke.Bye the way can anyone suggest anything else I can drink that won't effect the Gerd,as all I'm drinking is water, and sometimes carrot juice after 7/8 weeks now wearing a bit thin.Wish you all well.Hear you soonSueUK XXXTake care all


----------



## 13977

Hey you guys! I found this site, and they have a natural treatment for GERD. If you want to check it out please do! I think I will order this product is specially with our problems. this is the site that I found it. http://www.powerbandits.com/index.asp?Page...rodID=165&MMP=1


----------



## 14178

Thanks Angel! Another sleepless night. I am going to try this also! Wish all of us good luck!Maria


----------



## 18294

The lump as you all know is called globus. It makes me not quite nauseous but not hungry at all. Then I think the worst. Panic cycle starts. GERD is a wierd set of pains. Sometimes on drinking cold water I get a cold chill across my back. Sometimes the nausea in the throat. Sometimes the bowel pain. I either have disease everywhere or one wild set of nerves. I have had a lifetime of anxiety disorders and some depression but have always been very functional--few but close family know. The GERD/nausea/IBS cycle is the scariestg of all the mental/physical illnesses I have had. Talk about something that feeds on itself.


----------



## 17269

Hi everyone who is suffering..I feel for you..I live in Canada where the health care system sucks..I have had heartburn and nausea, now nausea continue every day for the past 3 months.. Day and night...Every med they gave me had not worked..Nexium did for a while..Then it stopped working..Then it started and has never stopped...I was diognosed with GERD but had to repeatedly call my doc and specialist and I finally get my endoscopy done on the 20th of this month..I, like alot of you.. Afraid to eat..As you know with GERD you have to watch what you do eat. But it dosent seem to matter at this point what I do eat..I just want to wake up one day with no nausea..Life would be wonderful again.


----------



## 15628

Hi all i'm new. I have been dealing with GERD along with a hiatal hernia in my assopogus. I've taken protonix 40mg with no results. I am now taking nexium 40 mg. Most of all foods i eat I bring back up. i'm getting very very frustrated. any advice ??


----------



## 16538

> quote:Reply


I feel your pain. GERD is worse, than IBS for me. Matter of fact, my IBS is completely dead right now, I am as normal as a bird







But eating some foods seems to get my heartburn going, with 40mg Prolesic(or whatever its called) I can usually wisk it away. I would classify GERD into 5 levels1.Slight GERD: Typically you don't need any "specialist" drugs like Nexium but can be controlled by occassional OTC's. No real pain except for little aches2.Mild GERD: This is where I am at usually, mild discomfort in the chest, gas, indigestion. Comes and goes, but more persistant than "slight GERD". May want to take a specialist drug, or just have that extra strength anti-acid handy3.Moderate GERD: Becomes fairly consistant with the heartburn, may be getting a lump in your throat, indigestion gets annoying, dims appetite during worse phases. Pain isn't bad yet however, though can get annoying during worse times. I sorta waffle between 2-3, though I had a period in 2004 where I was a "1" and wasn't taking anything. Less nerves, consistant solid exercise and weight loss seems to help alot. 4.Signifigent GERD: This is when is starts really effecting your life. Throat feels very swollen, bad constant burning in chest, feel sick when eating occassionally. Maybe cough up acid and need surgury. 5.Major GERD: The kind that can go into Barrett's, heartburn/burning inside the chest that could make you scream, constant sickness, swollen throat and loss of appetite, consistant acid cough up, usually need surgury as medication won't work. Of course belching is typical in all levels, though it gets worse as you move up the rank.


----------



## 17269

Your right there..I feel like I'm at level 4 right now because it keeps me awake at night..Or if I get up it is forever present..Do you experience it easing off after you do eat something, but then it returns shortly after??


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by skirk07631:Hi all i'm new. I have been dealing with GERD along with a hiatal hernia in my assopogus. I've taken protonix 40mg with no results. I am now taking nexium 40 mg. Most of all foods i eat I bring back up. i'm getting very very frustrated. any advice ??


You mean you can't keep your food down?? I really feel for you..


----------



## 16538

I bet level 4 must be bad. I know people that have it that bad, just can't fatham it. Right now, I just have a moderately sore chest, but it doesn't keep me up and night nor is the indigestion that bad. But it is worse right now(due to stress in November I figure) than it is usually, I started another round of PPI's 3 days ago which last time took 5-7 days to start helping me







. Curing Chronic Heartburn would be..............nice


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by Belax:I bet level 4 must be bad. I know people that have it that bad, just can't fatham it. Right now, I just have a moderately sore chest, but it doesn't keep me up and night nor is the indigestion that bad. But it is worse right now(due to stress in November I figure) than it is usually, I started another round of PPI's 3 days ago which last time took 5-7 days to start helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Curing Chronic Heartburn would be..............nice


I just talked to a woman tonite who say's she had the same symptoms for 2 yrs..I told her I'd rather be dead..I hope i get some meds that will work sooooooooooonTake care.


----------



## 16538

Wow! 2 years. She needs some help







. Peptic Espohagitis can be bear to get rid of though usually better eating habits mixed with a PPI usually helps(heals), though for some, finding that right combo can be tough.


----------



## 17269

You know I talked to her again yesterday and she never got diognosed with anything..She said she tried a few meds and nothing worked..Had no tests..I think if it was the same thing she would have had tests and went to the doctor repeatedly, dont you??For this is something you need answers too..She is a big woman and eats when ever she wants..She also eats late at night then sleeps with no trouble..I have not been able to do that for yrs..I only had yogart and a sandwich today so far and soon after finishing eating nausea comes right back..And after I finish dinner i eat nothing..Dare not.


----------



## 17269

Oh, and I see you tale Nexium?? Is that working for you??I took that for almost 1 yr, then it stopped one day..ever since that day nothing has worked since..


----------



## 15628

Thanks for the concern sue. I cannot say how the nexium is doing yet. ( it's only been a week). I have been having abdominal pains. It's suppose to be one of the side effects. hoping for the best though.


----------



## 16538

Well, a week after starting the PPI's and cutting back on eating, things have gotten MUCH better with only mild discomfort left. I just had a bowl of very hot, spicey chili and I feel fine lol! Maybe I should wait to I finish the medication first and am competely normal again







Amazing what Prilosec does for me though if I lost 30 pounds I probably could just take Pepcid(or nothing). Since I left College, I went from 210 to 250, I noticed my GERD get worse which sent me in for tests which the doc gave me PPI's when a attack flared up. I am just to darn lazy to work off the extra weight..........lol.Alot of people have GERD and don't even know it. It may not be chronic and only set off when you eat certain types of food, overweight, and stressed. Though some people just seem to have it and they aren't overweight or stressed.


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by Belax:Well, a week after starting the PPI's and cutting back on eating, things have gotten MUCH better with only mild discomfort left. I just had a bowl of very hot, spicey chili and I feel fine lol! Maybe I should wait to I finish the medication first and am competely normal again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I can find out after I have the endoscopy done tomorrow..That is good news that you are doing better..My weight went up this yr too..I told my doc to check my thyroid as I have had trouble with that over the yrs..Did you ever get yours checked??Amazing what Prilosec does for me though if I lost 30 pounds I probably could just take Pepcid(or nothing). Since I left College, I went from 210 to 250, I noticed my GERD get worse which sent me in for tests which the doc gave me PPI's when a attack flared up. I am just to darn lazy to work off the extra weight..........lol.Alot of people have GERD and don't even know it. It may not be chronic and only set off when you eat certain types of food, overweight, and stressed. Though some people just seem to have it and they aren't overweight or stressed.


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by skirk07631:Thanks for the concern sue. I cannot say how the nexium is doing yet. ( it's only been a week). I have been having abdominal pains. It's suppose to be one of the side effects. hoping for the best though.


Hope it works for you..Also read up on that med..It worked for me for a period of time but I have read you can gain weight after taking it for a while..I sure did..I aksed my doc to check my thyroid but as far as I know it was ok..So, if i watched what I ate..Stayed away from certain foods, where did the extra weight come from..I dont know about you but I hate taking meds..


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome sue


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by joolie:hello and welcome sue


Hello to you too!!!How is the G-E-R-D ?? I had my endoscopy and everything was ok..Still got the same symptoms though and I am back to the doc tomorrow for some answers as I still have this feeling 24/7..After 4 months I think it's time they figured something out and it must be obvious by now these meds are just not working..Also, I have figured out it does not matter what I eat..


----------



## 20857

Please take off my blog someone got into my email and posted this


----------



## 21828

Hi, is endoscopy painful? Its silly but Im kinda scared to do it... and does any one of u feel tenderness in the tummy too? like someone kicked u? My nausea is worst when my tummy feeels so tender which is about constantly


----------



## MarshaS

Hi SweetI am going in for one soon which will be my first. Why are you having one done


----------



## 16331

Yes I was also diagnosed with Barretts/Gerd/Gastritis,and IBS. I have the morning nausea,sensitive stomach, chest pains, throat spasms, tired, no energy, added anxiety. I've been going thru this for 3 yrs now, probably longer just didn't know it. My 2nd GI doc has me on Prilosec, 40 mg a day, and Librax, twice a day (even though my script says 4 times a day), also hormones, and a multi vitamin. The doc tried putting me on a ssri antidepressant, Paxil, but could not tolerate, they tear up my stomach. I'm doing better, still have some nausea at times, tired as well, and must always watch what I eat,fats,spicy foods,coffee,alcohol,citrus acids, etc.. also, I lost weight due to all of this, so I'm really skinny. But those are my meds, and right now it is helping.


----------



## 17269

> quote:Originally posted by sweetartslovey:Hi, is endoscopy painful? Its silly but Im kinda scared to do it... and does any one of u feel tenderness in the tummy too? like someone kicked u? My nausea is worst when my tummy feeels so tender which is about constantly


The endoscopy is just a big pain in the butt...You'll see..


----------



## 15343

It was the nausea that led me to consult the doctor and to discover about having GERD. I have been prescribed with Protonix recently and I dnt know what to expect. I am still learning to cope with GERD and reading a lot to know more about it. The forums helps to talk to pepople who suffer from the same problem, because I dnt know anyone who has this problem.


----------



## 21828

Im having one because of my reflux.. been having it for 3months now... no medicince seems to work..tried nexium, zantac etc.. I am scheduled on the 27th.. and i am really scared.. although alot of the people i have talked to said it sno big deal and it wil be over before u know it... so marsha u had urs? how was it?


----------

